# My new Dan Wesson PM7



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

A couple months ago, I had finally decided on a Loaded Springfield, and put in a order with my local shop. Every week I would visit the shop, and began looking more and more at the Dan Wesson in the case. At first I would ask to hold it, and simply admire the feel, of the pistol. I've looked at dozens of 5'' 1911's in the past few weeks, but this one had something about it. When first looking at 1911's, I primarily liked polished stainless models, but the more I looked, the more i liked all flavors. The more and more I looked at this one, the more I fell in love!

It has an extremely smooth action and before the first 100 rounds the gun was very tight. I've got about 250 rounds through, and can't wait to make improvements on the gun.

The target in the photos is from my first round at the range with the gun, its 10 rounds from 7 yds and the target was hung sideways so the shot grouping is actually vertical.

http://img147.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img2458q.jpg


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Your link is messed up
Fixed Here

Looks good though.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

okay, worked when I first set it up. I wish I could have just added images by browsing the files on my computer. I had to borrow a digital camera from a friend and took the pics in pretty goofy lighting. The pictures aren't a good representation of how it truely looks, but the finish on the gun is awesome. I am very impressed with the quality of the pistol, very well made gun.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

_link fixed_


----------

